# Privacy si o no?



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Voglio riportare qui quanto letto in caso possa servire per i coniugi che decidono di scoprire il perchè di alcune stranezze e che si sentono dire che violare la privacy del coniuge è peggio del tradimento stesso, questa affermazione è falsa. Ovviamente questo non da diritto a nessuno di spiare e carpire per anni dati, come l'uso di cellulari spia e quant'altro illegale in uso.
Le vicende di Sa65 e Niko mi hanno fatto molto pensare e mi hanno ricordato che accuse di denuncia da parte della mia ex sulla mia persona per via di aver usato il suo computer e aver letto delle mail su un sito che non era protetto da password in quel computer, motivo che mi ha risolto l'arcano. Non c'è nulla di peggio di sentirsi bloccati da una persona colpevole con la minaccia di una denuncia con tutti i casini che può comportare.

_Legittimo il trattamento dei dati sulla vita sessuale del coniuge
*Eulalia Olimpia Policella*__*Premessa
*Il 23 aprile 2009 il Giudice Giuseppe Cernuto, del Tribunale di  Milano, ha pronunciato una sentenza di assoluzione per insussistenza  del fatto relativamente ad alcuni reati, tra i quali quello di *trattamento illegittimo dei dati personali*, connessi ad ulteriori delitti di *violazione della corrispondenza* (art. 616 c.p.) *diffamazione* (art. 595 c.p.) e *violazione del segreto professionale* (art. 618 c.p.) dichiarati estinti per remissione di querela.
La sentenza concerne una vicenda particolarmente delicata e complessa,  sia in relazione al numero e alla natura dei reati contestati sia,  soprattutto, in ragione del rango costituzionale dei diritti coinvolti,  che ha comportato la necessità di ponderare il diritto alla tutela dei  dati personali sensibili della moglie con il diritto di difesa e di  agire in giudizio, anche innanzi ad un Tribunale ecclesiastico, da parte  del marito._
_*Il fatto
*Il processo si è svolto a carico del coniuge  che aveva rinvenuto alcune lettere, compreso un messaggio inviato alla  casella di posta elettronica condivisa con la moglie, da cui si poteva  desumere che quest’ultima, da cui aveva avuto da poco una figlia,  intratteneva una relazione omosessuale; nonché lo specialista in  psichiatria cui entrambi i coniugi si erano rivolti, in un primo  momento, per una terapia finalizzata a salvare il matrimonio e che, in  seguito alla decisione della coppia di separarsi consensualmente, ha  predisposto su richiesta del legale incaricato da entrambi di seguire la  causa civile (nonché noto avvocato rotale) una relazione clinica,  consegnata ai coniugi in busta chiusa, dalla quale risultava che la  donna sarebbe stata affetta da disturbi sessuali e personalità borderline.
I dati sono stati raccolti dal marito al fine di promuovere  l’annullamento del matrimonio innanzi alla Sacra Rota, considerato che  se ne desumeva un orientamento sessuale della consorte incompatibile con  il connubio religioso e significativo di un vizio del consenso all’atto  di contrarre il matrimonio.
La moglie, scoperto il contenuto della consulenza destinata a supportare  il libello introduttivo del processo rotale, ha sporto querela e dato  così origine al procedimento penale._
_*I capi di imputazione
*L’imputazione è stata elevata per i seguenti reati:_


 _a) violazione della corrispondenza (art. 616 c.p.) e diffamazione  (art. 595 c.p.), a carico del marito, per avere preso conoscenza di  corrispondenza personale destinata alla moglie, ivi compreso un  messaggio di posta elettronica, e averne fatto un uso lesivo dell’onore e  della reputazione dell’interessata;_
 _b) ricettazione (art. 648 comma 1 e 3 c.p.) a carico del medico, per  avere ricevuto a fine di profitto e consapevole dell’illecita  provenienza la corrispondenza predetta, provento del delitto di furto in  concreto non punibile, poiché commesso tra coniugi;_
_- 1. violazione del segreto professionale (art. 618 c.p.), contestato  al medico perché, essendo venuto a conoscenza di corrispondenza  segreta, la rivelava;
- 2. delitto di illegittimo trattamento dei dati personali, ai sensi  dell’art. 167, comma 2, D.Lgs. n. 196/03 in relazione all’art. 26  riguardante il trattamento dei dati sensibili, nonché falso in  certificazione per avere attestato falsamente patologie della donna  senza avere svolto gli esami a ciò necessari, contestati sia al medico  che al marito, in concorso tra loro;
- 3. violazione degli obblighi di assistenza familiare, ascritta al  marito per avere fatto mancare alla figlia minore i mezzi di sussistenza  (art. 570, comma 2, n. 2, c.p.).
Come premesso, la sentenza ha prosciolto ambedue gli imputati con  formula ampia, perché il fatto non sussiste, per tutti i reati  procedibili d’ufficio (ricettazione, violazione degli obblighi  familiari, illegittimo trattamento dei dati personali e falsa  certificazione) e preso atto della remissione di querela, intervenuta  nelle more del dibattimento, per gli altri fatti._
_*La violazione della privacy
*In particolare, la violazione della privacy  è stata contestata in concorso non solo al medico ma anche al marito,  quale procacciatore della corrispondenza, per essere venuti a conoscenza  di alcuni *dati sensibili sull’orientamento sessuale* della  signora, alcuni rivelati dalla diretta interessata nel corso di incontri  psicodiagnostici altri, a parere dell’accusa, acquisiti in modo  illegittimo attraverso la sottrazione delle lettere consegnate dal  marito allo psichiatra; e per avere proceduto, senza giustificato motivo  e senza il consenso della donna, al trattamento di tali dati a fine di  profitto tanto del medico, che li impiegava nell’esercizio dell’attività  professionale, quanto del marito che intendeva produrli nel  procedimento ecclesiastico di annullamento del matrimonio.
Nel corso del processo si è accertato che i fatti rappresentati dall’accusa si sono svolti, almeno in parte, differentemente.
L’analisi della fonte dei dati ha consentito di accertare, ad esempio,  che l’indirizzo di posta elettronica era condiviso dalla coppia e che  agli incontri con il medico hanno partecipato entrambi i coniugi._
_*Il dispositivo
*Il Tribunale di Milano, in relazione al delitto di illegittimo  trattamento dei dati personali per violazione dell’art. 26 del Codice privacy, (ed agli altri reati giudicabili nel merito) ha assolto gli imputati perché il fatto non sussiste.
In attesa delle motivazioni, è presumibile che l’insussistenza del fatto  discenda da una valutazione di inesistenza della violazione dell’art.  26, in ragione della *pari dignità* del diritto del marito di  proporre l’azione di annullamento del matrimonio innanzi alla Sacra Rota  rispetto al diritto della moglie alla riservatezza dei dati relativi  alla propria vita sessuale.
L’art. 26 del Codice privacy al comma 4,  lettera c), stabilisce che il trattamento dei dati relativi alla vita  sessuale ed alla salute può essere effettuato per far valere o difendere  un diritto in *sede giudiziaria*, anche senza il consenso del soggetto interessato (moglie), qualora il diritto azionato sia di rango *almeno* pari a quello alla riservatezza e consista in un *diritto della personalità* , ovvero in un altro *diritto* o *libertà fondamentale e inviolabile*.
Nella specie, la raccolta e il trattamento dei dati inerenti alla vita sessuale del coniuge  sono stati effettuati per agire innanzi al Tribunale ecclesiastico e  consentire così al marito di chiedere lo scioglimento di un vincolo  sacramentale: esercitando, così, i diritti ad agire in giudizio per  l’accertamento dei fatti strumentale al libero esercizio della propria  fede religiosa tutelata dalla Carta costituzionale all’art. 19._
_*Conclusioni
*Se le argomentazioni presunte troveranno conferma si tratterà, a  parere di chi scrive, di una decisione impeccabile sotto il profilo  giuridico in grado di riaffermare l’ampiezza e l’efficacia  dell’esercizio del diritto di difesa dopo la clamorosa e preoccupante  decisione del Garante privacy che ha,  recentemente, trasferito gli atti alla Procura della Repubblica  relativamente ad un caso di trattamento di dati genetici in un’azione di  disconoscimento di paternità.
La sentenza, tranquillizzante per chi esercita la professione forense, nel cosiddetto “mondo privacy”  costituisce certamente una pietra miliare, tenuto conto del difficile  bilanciamento tra l’esercizio del diritto di difesa e la tutela dei dati  sensibili e del rango costituzionale dei diritti coinvolti._


Fonte: http://www.ipsoa.it/specialeprivacy/Documenti/916586.asp?linkparam=Opinioni


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2011)

Ciao, 

 Personalmente delegherei questo compito a un investigatore privato … almeno sei sicuro che le prove poi siano legali … 

  Mi è capitato di dare una sbirciata nelle sue cose – mentre metto in ordine … e ti dico, che in quel momento lo odio con tutta me stessa … è stato capace di svegliare un lato di me, che non conoscevo e non sapevo di avere. Ma veramente guardare e frugare mai … mi fermo prima … e non lo faccio perché lo ritengo sbagliato, ma perché sono una persona comoda, semplice che ama la trasparenza in un rapporto e ciò deve partire da me, se lo pretendo … 



  sienne


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Personalmente delegherei questo compito a un investigatore privato … almeno sei sicuro che le prove poi siano legali …
> 
> ...


 Quoto. 

Le prove raccolte dall'investigatore sono validissime in sede di separazione se a richiedere il suo intervento è stato il marito/moglie per un chiaro intento di separazione. :up:


Per il resto privacy si o no?
Privacy si se tutti fossimo onesti...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Voglio riportare qui quanto letto in caso possa servire per i coniugi che decidono di scoprire il perchè di alcune stranezze e che si sentono dire che violare la privacy del coniuge è peggio del tradimento stesso, questa affermazione è falsa. Ovviamente questo non da diritto a nessuno di spiare e carpire per anni dati, come l'uso di cellulari spia e quant'altro illegale in uso.
> Le vicende di Sa65 e Niko mi hanno fatto molto pensare e mi hanno ricordato che accuse di denuncia da parte della mia ex sulla mia persona per via di aver usato il suo computer e aver letto delle mail su un sito che non era protetto da password in quel computer, motivo che mi ha risolto l'arcano. Non c'è nulla di peggio di sentirsi bloccati da una persona colpevole con la minaccia di una denuncia con tutti i casini che può comportare.
> 
> _Legittimo il trattamento dei dati sulla vita sessuale del coniuge
> ...


Ripeto per me, e per me solo:
Tu sei la mia compagna e scopi con un altro, me ne strasbatto i maroni.
Basta che tu la dia anche a me, tutte le volte che voglio.

Tu vai a lurkare nel mio cellulare e nella mia posta elettronica: io ti caccio via da me per sempre.

Gli altri facciano come pare a loro.

Secondo il mio modo di vedere, più angariamo un coniuge o un compagno a doverci render conto perfino perchè va a pisciare e perchè e quando: non è amore, ma possesso.

Proprio il controllare la vita dell'altro, lo costringe a mentire spudoratamente.

Se invece uno si sente libero di mettere in gioco quel che vuole...senza subire il terzo grado...sarà ben lieto di dirci quel che vuole lui.

Il pc, nel mio mondo è una cosa personale.
Non condividerei MAI il mio pc, con una compagna: lei ha il suo e io il mio.
Come lei ha il suo cassetto nel comodino, e io il mio.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

No conte, i dati del tuo pc sono tuoi finchè sono protetti da password, se non li proteggi non sono tuoi per nulla. Se dai la password della casella email alla coniuge ovviamente lei potrà vederla e visto che tu l'hai data ne è libera. Sbagliato sarebbe un sistema come un keylogger che porterebbe a conoscere con l'inganno password e affini, quello è reato, il resto è seriamente paccottiglia di chi non conosce minimamente la tecnologia. 
Esistono anche chiavette criptate se per questo, per chi vuole avere la prorpia privacy.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No conte, i dati del tuo pc sono tuoi finchè sono protetti da password, se non li proteggi non sono tuoi per nulla. Se dai la password della casella email alla coniuge ovviamente lei potrà vederla e visto che tu l'hai data ne è libera. Sbagliato sarebbe un sistema come un keylogger che porterebbe a conoscere con l'inganno password e affini, quello è reato, il resto è seriamente paccottiglia di chi non conosce minimamente la tecnologia.
> Esistono anche chiavette criptate se per questo, per chi vuole avere la prorpia privacy.


Ascoltami finisci di menare il can per l'aia.
Se c'è una password vuol dire che un motivo c'è.
Se io non te la comunico, ma tu la cracchi, stai forzando la serratura del cesso finchè sono seduto al water a fare le mie cose ok?
Io non voglio avere bisogno di tutte ste minchiate qua.
Mai usato neanche il pin sul cellulare, ok?

Do per scontato che chi vive con me non faccia certe porcate.
Ok?

Tu invece sai di averle fatte eh?
Contro di lei e contro quello con cui ti ha tradito.
E pretendi pure di sentirtene in diritto.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Io non ho cracckato nessuna password, come non lo ha mai fatto Niko e altri, non temere, c'è un limite sempre alla decenza. Molto spesso è stata la sbadataggine di chi si sentiva troppo certo di se stesso. Perchè usai il suo computer per sapere? Semplice e lineare, usando il mio potevo usare la password che conoscevo e seriamente quello era contro il mio modo di fare, ma un computer nel quale mi è stato data la possibilità di metterci mano...quella azione è da stolti, da stupidi, se non proteggi i tuoi dati quelli saranno miei, senza alcun problema.
Posso dirti che anche sul cellulare ci sono possibilità di privacy elevata, solo che l'usare quei sistemi...è ammettere di avere qualcosa da nascondere e quindi una colpevolezza estrema.
La mia lei può usare il mio cellulare, come io il suo, non c'è problema, quello che non voglio che lei mai veda è stato buttato nel cestino da anni  ormai.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ho cracckato nessuna password, come non lo ha mai fatto Niko e altri, non temere, c'è un limite sempre alla decenza. Molto spesso è stata la sbadataggine di chi si sentiva troppo certo di se stesso. Perchè usai il suo computer per sapere? Semplice e lineare, usando il mio potevo usare la password che conoscevo e seriamente quello era contro il mio modo di fare, ma un computer nel quale mi è stato data la possibilità di metterci mano...quella azione è da stolti, da stupidi, se non proteggi i tuoi dati quelli saranno miei, senza alcun problema.
> Posso dirti che anche sul cellulare ci sono possibilità di privacy elevata, solo che l'usare quei sistemi...è ammettere di avere qualcosa da nascondere e quindi una colpevolezza estrema.
> La mia lei può usare il mio cellulare, come io il suo, non c'è problema, quello che non voglio che lei mai veda è stato buttato nel cestino da anni  ormai.


Allora sono fortunato...
Mai beccato sul computer di un'altra persona qualcosa contro di me.
Tutti noi abbiamo cose da nascondere, o per lo meno, cose solo nostre e non condivisibili.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora sono fortunato...
> Mai beccato sul computer di un'altra persona qualcosa contro di me.
> Tutti noi abbiamo cose da nascondere, o per lo meno, cose solo nostre e non condivisibili.


E se si è furbi si fa in modo che non siano leggibili da altri, se si è estremamente stupidi si viene scoperti...e siccome troppo spesso i traditori figaccioni vengono scoperti...che il tradimento instupidisce le persone??? Le fa sentire di essere dei in terra? Ma va la!!! Umani sono e umani rimangono, solo con una sbornia di salama (rigorosamente da sugo essendo a Ferrara) per la donna e di patata per l'uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E se si è furbi si fa in modo che non siano leggibili da altri, se si è estremamente stupidi si viene scoperti...e siccome troppo spesso i traditori figaccioni vengono scoperti...che il tradimento instupidisce le persone??? Le fa sentire di essere dei in terra? Ma va la!!! Umani sono e umani rimangono, solo con una sbornia di salama (rigorosamente da sugo essendo a Ferrara) per la donna e di patata per l'uomo.


Mah secondo me, succede che qualcuno non ne può più e si fa beccare.
Bisognerebbe essere più freddi...
Se l'altro ti dice...hai un' altra persona?
Avere le palle per dire si se è si, e no, se è no.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo me, succede che qualcuno non ne può più e si fa beccare.
> Bisognerebbe essere più freddi...
> Se l'altro ti dice...hai un' altra persona?
> Avere le palle per dire si se è si, e no, se è no.


Se è si e ti dicono no si è scoperto che non era voluto l'essere scoperti...e tutto crolla, tutto si distrugge, poi si capisce la rabbia del traditore verso il tradito, gli ha rotto il giocattolo, perchè comunque in questo modo rende la sua relazione alla luce del sole...come tutte le altre, dove ci sta dopo l'eccitazione del proibito???


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se è si e ti dicono no si è scoperto che non era voluto l'essere scoperti...e tutto crolla, tutto si distrugge, poi si capisce la rabbia del traditore verso il tradito, gli ha rotto il giocattolo, perchè comunque in questo modo rende la sua relazione alla luce del sole...come tutte le altre, dove ci sta dopo l'eccitazione del proibito???


 
no alla luce del sole...non mi piacererebbe..che gusto c'e'??????finirebbe tutto in un secondo,e'bello cosi',architettare per vederla,come da qualche ora sto'facendo...........uhmmmmmmm stavolta la vedo dura aahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se è si e ti dicono no si è scoperto che non era voluto l'essere scoperti...e tutto crolla, tutto si distrugge, poi si capisce la rabbia del traditore verso il tradito, gli ha rotto il giocattolo, perchè comunque in questo modo rende la sua relazione alla luce del sole...come tutte le altre, dove ci sta dopo l'eccitazione del proibito???


Non conosco l'eccitazione del proibito: sarebbero solo bambinate del casso.
Non mi occupo di ste cose.
Il mio imbarazzo sarebbe solo nei confronti della lei ipoteticamente coinvolta.
Io arriverei a dirti si, ho un'altra.
Ma chi è, neanche se mi crocifiggi.
Preferirei di gran lunga venir lasciato che dire chi è lei.
Esistono cose solo mie.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *no alla luce del sole...non mi piacererebbe..che gusto c'e'??????finirebbe tutto in un secondo,e'bello cosi',architettare *per vederla,come da qualche ora sto'facendo...........uhmmmmmmm stavolta la vedo dura aahahaha





contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non conosco l'eccitazione del proibito: sarebbero solo bambinate del casso*.
> Non mi occupo di ste cose.
> Il mio imbarazzo sarebbe solo nei confronti della lei ipoteticamente coinvolta.
> Io arriverei a dirti si, ho un'altra.
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Impara:
Io e Lothar siamo amici.
Ma siamo moooooolto diversi...
Ciò non ci impedisce di andare d'accordo.
Pensa invece alla tua rigidità e ottusità con le donne che vivono o la pensano in maniera difforme da te.
Subito sentenzi...ah il vostro rapporto ha problemi...
Chi sta dirlo?


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Impara:
> Io e Lothar siamo amici.
> Ma siamo moooooolto diversi...
> Ciò non ci impedisce di andare d'accordo.
> ...


 va bene, ci penso


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Impara:
> Io e Lothar siamo amici.
> Ma siamo moooooolto diversi...
> Ciò non ci impedisce di andare d'accordo.
> ...


infatti siamo diversi,io adoro l'andrenalina,non solo donne proibite intendo,anche altro,andare ai 240 come qualche volta ho fatto,in totale sicurezza ovvio...in tutto se posso esagero.
Cio'non toglie che ti consideri un'amico,a cui tengo...poi Giovanni al mio matrimonio i testimoni erano uno Msi e l'altro Pci(ehm ehm e'passato del tempo....)e guai a chi me li tocca...
Proprio la diversita',avvicina....bella...me la segno.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:

venerdi'sera tu ''sarai qua''...dobbiamo vedere i..commilitoni a Ferrara...ricordi???poi ti dico......


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti siamo diversi,io adoro l'andrenalina,non solo donne proibite intendo,anche altro,andare ai 240 come qualche volta ho fatto,in totale sicurezza ovvio...in tutto se posso esagero.
> Cio'non toglie che ti consideri un'amico,a cui tengo...poi Giovanni al mio matrimonio i testimoni erano uno Msi e l'altro Pci(ehm ehm e'passato del tempo....)e guai a chi me li tocca...
> Proprio la diversita',avvicina....bella...me la segno.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> venerdi'sera tu ''sarai qua''...dobbiamo vedere i..commilitoni a Ferrara...ricordi???poi ti dico......


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...sarò là...fidati!


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

Non capisco però il discorso mezzi di sussistenza per la figlia. Il marito non voleva passare il mantenimento? Aveva paura che la figlia fosse in realtà dell'amante (donna) della moglie?


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non conosco l'eccitazione del proibito: sarebbero solo bambinate del casso.
> Non mi occupo di ste cose.
> Il mio imbarazzo sarebbe solo nei confronti della lei ipoteticamente coinvolta.
> *Io arriverei a dirti si, ho un'altra.*
> ...


Guarda che può succedere anche che sia l'altra a dirlo :mrgreen:.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che può succedere anche che sia l'altra a dirlo :mrgreen:.


Lo so.
Provato su mia pelle anche questo.
L'importante per me è che non ci sia discrepanza tra quel che dico e poi faccio: altrimenti mi confondo.
Ma sono stato molto fortunato, nella mia vita, nessuno mi ha mai rivolto domande imbarazzanti per me.
Casomai ciò si verificasse, io ti avviso e ti dico...senti forse non ti piacerà per niente la mia risposta. Vuoi sentirla a tutti i costi?
Poi sono cazzi tuoi però, perchè io me ne laverò le mani.


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascoltami finisci di menare il can per l'aia.
> Se c'è una password vuol dire che un motivo c'è.
> Se io non te la comunico, ma tu la cracchi, stai forzando la serratura del cesso finchè sono seduto al water a fare le mie cose ok?
> Io non voglio avere bisogno di tutte ste minchiate qua.
> ...


Pure io do per scontato che chi vive con me non faccia porcate....ma...le fa.
Ok ?:mrgreen:

Quello che da fastidio a te ad esempio a me non tocca minimamente. Io non ho nulla da nascondere a mia moglie. Può controllare qualsiasi cosa e CHIEDERMI qualsiasi cosa....io non mento MAI.

Quindi vedi che è tutto relativo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure io do per scontato che chi vive con me non faccia porcate....ma...le fa.
> Ok ?:mrgreen:
> 
> Quello che da fastidio a te ad esempio a me non tocca minimamente. Io non ho nulla da nascondere a mia moglie. Può controllare qualsiasi cosa e CHIEDERMI qualsiasi cosa....io non mento MAI.
> ...


Allora perchè secondo te...la mia non ha mai controllato nulla?
Perchè si fida? No.
Semplicemente, non le interessa.
Tu però prova ad avvicinarti alle sue cose e vedrai come reagisce.
Lei può controllare tutto quel che vuole...
Ma poi deve tenersi per sè, tutto quel che trova.
Vedi Niko, se io frugo nella sua borsa e trovo un preservativo...
Cosa faccio?
E questo?
Lei mi dirà...ah ma allora tu frughi nella mia borsa...
SO che in borsa tieni un preservativo...a cosa ti serve? Non dovresti aver bisogno di questa cosa...
Lei mi dirà:...ah ma allora tu frughi nella mia borsa....

E' diverso se lei mi dice...prendimi il cellulare in borsa, per favore, e fatalità mi viene in mano il preservativo...

Sai una cosa...
Possibile che lei controlli eh?
Ma sa che se per caso la becco a controllare...a ficcanasare...non mi piacerà...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora perchè secondo te...la mia non ha mai controllato nulla?
> Perchè si fida? No.
> Semplicemente, non le interessa.
> Tu però prova ad avvicinarti alle sue cose e vedrai come reagisce.
> ...


Io ho aggirato il problema,a casa tengo il cell ufficiale,che ha solo un'amica fidatissima,e che per altro non ha mai usato.
Mia moglie ogni tanto lo controlla,lo so'benissimo,e rimane fregata,perche'quello ''pericoloso'','se lo apre mi butta fuori di casa in un nano secondo,e'qua'nella mia scrivania.
Lei vuole farmi credere di fare chissa'che,anche ieri sera l'ho colta di sorpresa e ha subito chiuso il cell,si diverte a''spaventarmi''...poi come Niko insegna c'e'il programmino da inserire nei cell.....senza essere dei Ros...e'semplicissimo..ma non lo faro'mai


----------



## Papero (28 Giugno 2011)

Io ammetto di aver commesso i peggio reati contro la privacy della mia ex amante borderline zoccola per scoprire la sua vera natura perchè l'amavo (o forse pensavo di amarla) ma avevo dei sospetti più che fondati che mi tradisse... In quel momento non me ne poteva fregare de meno della privacy e della Legge, volevo solo avere la certezza di quanto fosse zoccola e infatti l'ho avuta. 
Se ci penso riesco ancora a rivivere quella sensazione tremenda che provai quando ebbi la prova di quanto lei fosse "malata".


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ammetto di aver commesso i peggio reati contro la privacy della mia ex amante borderline zoccola per scoprire la sua vera natura perchè l'amavo (o forse pensavo di amarla) ma avevo dei sospetti più che fondati che mi tradisse... In quel momento non me ne poteva fregare de meno della privacy e della Legge, volevo solo avere la certezza di quanto fosse zoccola e infatti l'ho avuta.
> Se ci penso riesco ancora a rivivere quella sensazione tremenda che provai quando ebbi la prova di quanto lei fosse "malata".


 
Ciao Papero,mi ricordo qualcosa.....lei faceva becco il marito,l'amante ''ufficiale''.cioe'tu,con un'altro ancora..e'cosi'????
Scusa ma dell'amante non bisognerebbe essere gelosi...quando scopa con il marito allora???
Se ti va'illuminami...ciao


----------



## Papero (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Papero,mi ricordo qualcosa.....lei faceva becco il marito,l'amante ''ufficiale''.cioe'tu,con un'altro ancora..e'cosi'????
> Scusa ma dell'amante non bisognerebbe essere gelosi...quando scopa con il marito allora???
> Se ti va'illuminami...ciao


Ingenuamente credevo che al marito non la desse, ci credevo perchè era un continuo disprezzarlo... comunque non so perchè ma del marito non ero geloso, forse perchè non la vedevo emotivamente coinvolta, boh.

Io ero preso Lothar, non era una scopata qualsiasi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ammetto di aver commesso i peggio reati contro la privacy della mia ex amante borderline zoccola per scoprire la sua vera natura perchè l'amavo (o forse pensavo di amarla) ma avevo dei sospetti più che fondati che mi tradisse... In quel momento non me ne poteva fregare de meno della privacy e della Legge, volevo solo avere la certezza di quanto fosse zoccola e infatti l'ho avuta.
> Se ci penso riesco ancora a rivivere quella sensazione tremenda che provai quando ebbi la prova di quanto lei fosse "malata".


Malata o semplicemente...maiala?
Visto papero?
Hai avuto quel che cercavi...
Come fai a dire che ti ha tradito?
Ti aveva forse giurato fedeltà?
Penso che pretendere di essere gli unici cavalier scopanti di una donna, sia un atto di una presunzione unica...
La solita pretesa che una sia troia, ma solo con noi...
Si va là...

E alla fine della fiera hai fatto il suo gioco.
Sapevi?
Ok...
Ma che figura di merda ti facevi se glielo dicevi!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ingenuamente credevo che al marito non la desse, ci credevo perchè era un continuo disprezzarlo... comunque non so perchè ma del marito non ero geloso, forse perchè non la vedevo emotivamente coinvolta, boh.
> 
> Io ero preso Lothar, non era una scopata qualsiasi


Questo il tuo errore:
Innamorarti perdutamente di lei.
Non eri geloso del marito perchè non lo percepivi come un rivale...
Poi hai scoperto solo che come la dà a te, la dà ad altri...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ingenuamente credevo che al marito non la desse, ci credevo perchè era un continuo disprezzarlo... comunque non so perchè ma del marito non ero geloso, forse perchè non la vedevo emotivamente coinvolta, boh.
> 
> Io ero preso Lothar, non era una scopata qualsiasi


 
Ah capisco...brutto affare,mi permetto di dirti che e'stato meglio cosi'.
Un tipino cosi'chissa'che casinoi avrebbe combinato,scusa Pepero se lo chiedo,ma anche tu sposato??:nuke:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Impara:
> Io e Lothar siamo amici.
> Ma siamo moooooolto diversi...
> Ciò non ci impedisce di andare d'accordo.
> ...


 ci ho pensato.
e noto che i giudizi più spietati su quelle donne arrivano da chi non è ottuso come me
bizzarro


----------



## Papero (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Malata o semplicemente...maiala?
> Visto papero?
> Hai avuto quel che cercavi...
> Come fai a dire che ti ha tradito?
> ...


Infatti trovai un altro modo per dirglielo, non feci in tempo a intervenire prima che si incontrassero ma dopo le dissi che sapevo che si erano visti... Lei confessò in lacrime, ma solo che si erano visti alle 2.00 di notte per "chiarire" :rotfl:

Comunque io la pretesa che fosse troia solo con me ce l'avevo perchè stavamo lasciando i rispettivi coniugi, il nostro teoricamente era un amore che andava finalmente ad esaudirsi... Lei professava tutti i giorni il suo amore per me, sembrava presissima e io non immaginavo che una così innamorata potesse tradire ancora. Evidentemente mi sbagliavo 



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah capisco...brutto affare,mi permetto di dirti che e'stato meglio cosi'.
> Un tipino cosi'chissa'che casinoi avrebbe combinato,scusa Pepero se lo chiedo,ma anche tu sposato??:nuke:


Si sono sposato con... Santa Maria Goretti :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho pensato.
> e noto che i giudizi più spietati su quelle donne arrivano da chi non è ottuso come me
> bizzarro


Cioè? da chi arrivano? Sei sempre così enigmatica... Forse sarò solo io quello che non ci capisce una mazza di quello che scrivi?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Infatti trovai un altro modo per dirglielo, non feci in tempo a intervenire prima che si incontrassero ma dopo le dissi che sapevo che si erano visti... Lei confessò in lacrime, ma solo che si erano visti alle 2.00 di notte per "chiarire" :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque io la pretesa che fosse troia solo con me ce l'avevo perchè stavamo lasciando i rispettivi coniugi, il nostro teoricamente era un amore che andava finalmente ad esaudirsi... Lei professava tutti i giorni il suo amore per me, sembrava presissima e io non immaginavo che una così innamorata potesse tradire ancora. Evidentemente mi sbagliavo
> 
> ...


 
Ehhh si caro amico,le abbiamo trovate solo noi due le Sante Donne...ma lo saranno davvero??aahhahha
Quando sono cosi'non cambiano piu',hai avuto una grande fortuna a perderla..sai l'amante che diventa moglie gia',a mio modo di vedere e'brutto,aggiungi che questa troia era e penso sia tutt'ora....
meglio la Santa Maria Goretti...caro Papero.....tanto qualche Paperina la si trova anche fuori....mica perdere il vizio...ehhhh...ciao


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Cioè? da chi arrivano? Sei sempre così enigmatica... Forse sarò solo io quello che non ci capisce una mazza di quello che scrivi?


 
no non sei tu e'la maestra che vanneggia per il caldo......aahhah scusa ma ci stava troppo bene


----------



## Papero (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehhh si caro amico,le abbiamo trovate solo noi due le Sante Donne...ma lo saranno davvero??aahhahha
> Quando sono cosi'non cambiano piu',hai avuto una grande fortuna a perderla..sai l'amante che diventa moglie gia',a mio modo di vedere e'brutto,aggiungi che questa troia era e penso sia tutt'ora....
> meglio la Santa Maria Goretti...caro Papero.....tanto qualche Paperina la si trova anche fuori....mica perdere il vizio...ehhhh...ciao



Sono felicissimo di come è andata a finire, con mia moglie adesso i soliti alti e bassi ma tutto sommato sono felice.

Per quanto riguarda le paperine caro Lothar ho proprio mollato, anzi, non sono mai stato un cacciatore come te! Forse per quello persi completamente la testa, non ero abituato a sensazioni simili! E' stato come guidare una Ferrari per un certo periodo fino a che poi ho preso una curva troppo veloce e la macchina mi ha sbattuto fuori! :mrgreen:

Meglio la tranquilla e affidabile station wagon diesel :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Sono felicissimo di come è andata a finire, con mia moglie adesso i soliti alti e bassi ma tutto sommato sono felice.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le paperine caro Lothar ho proprio mollato, anzi, non sono mai stato un cacciatore come te! Forse per quello persi completamente la testa, non ero abituato a sensazioni simili! E' stato come guidare una Ferrari per un certo periodo fino a che poi ho preso una curva troppo veloce e la macchina mi ha sbattuto fuori! :mrgreen:
> 
> Meglio la tranquilla e affidabile station wagon diesel :mexican:


daiiii ma quale cacciatore.......io faccio molto fumo e poco arrosto,davvero,e'un gioco,finche'mi diverto lo faccio.
Poi anch'io faccio tanto...l'americano,ma se capitasse la sbandata,farei esattamente come te credo....mi aiuta il carattere duro poco scrupoloso...per ora...
 Si la via nota alla fine e'la migliore...pero'anche le oscure ......intrigano


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no non sei tu e'la maestra che vanneggia per il caldo......aahhah scusa ma ci stava troppo bene


sì  _vanneggio _parecchio


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho aggirato il problema,a casa tengo il cell ufficiale,che ha solo un'amica fidatissima,e che per altro non ha mai usato.
> Mia moglie ogni tanto lo controlla,lo so'benissimo,e rimane fregata,perche'quello ''pericoloso'','se lo apre mi butta fuori di casa in un nano secondo,e'qua'nella mia scrivania.
> Lei vuole farmi credere di fare chissa'che,anche ieri sera l'ho colta di sorpresa e ha subito chiuso il cell,si diverte a''spaventarmi''*...poi come Niko insegna c'e'il programmino da inserire nei cell.....*senza essere dei Ros...e'semplicissimo..ma non lo faro'mai


Mica c'è solo quello eh 
Io non ho inserito nulla nel cell di mia moglie


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Malata o semplicemente...maiala?
> Visto papero?
> Hai avuto quel che cercavi...
> Come fai a dire che ti ha tradito?
> ...


Se riferito al discorso di Papero può anche essere corretto. Se invece lo pensi in generale...ti ricordo che quando ci si sposa qualcosina riguardo alla fedeltà se non erro si giura pure 

Cosi per essere pignoli e puntigliosi...so che per te sono cagate queste :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se riferito al discorso di Papero può anche essere corretto. Se invece lo pensi in generale...ti ricordo che quando ci si sposa qualcosina riguardo alla fedeltà se non erro si giura pure
> 
> Cosi per essere pignoli e puntigliosi...so che per te sono cagate queste :mexican:


 
Non ho mai aperto il cell di  mia moglie ne messo spy o simili...


Ahahahahah forse esageri un po',sai il mio migliore amico e'ancora piu'integralista,lui dice....finche'morte non ci separi,non conosce la parola separazione o divorzio


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se riferito al discorso di Papero può anche essere corretto. Se invece lo pensi in generale...ti ricordo che quando ci si sposa qualcosina riguardo alla fedeltà se non erro si giura pure
> 
> Cosi per essere pignoli e puntigliosi...so che per te sono cagate queste :mexican:


Non sono cagate...
Ma formule...
Dopo in genere, ogni coppia vive nel modo che più gli aggrada: voglio sperare.
Per noi fu: facciamo questa cosa per poter fare in modo che lei esca da quella casa e possa fare la sua vita.

Si giura anche per la cattiva sorte no?
E se a lei è capitata la "disgrazia" di invaghirsi di un altro...cosa puoi farci tu?
Puoi solo stare al tuo posto e aspettare che le passi no?

Oppure provi a riconquistarla no?
Cosa serve a colpevolizzarla? A nulla se non a tenerla distante da te.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ho mai aperto il cell di  mia moglie ne messo spy o simili...
> 
> 
> Ahahahahah forse esageri un po',sai il mio migliore amico e'ancora piu'integralista,lui dice....finche'morte non ci separi,non conosce la parola separazione o divorzio


Si e magari è quello che va a farsi le figuracce con la moglie no?
Quello a cui lei dice...caro esco con le mie amiche...e lui...posso venire anch'io?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si e magari è quello che va a farsi le figuracce con la moglie no?
> Quello a cui lei dice...caro esco con le mie amiche...e lui...posso venire anch'io?


 
no non e'lui,ma sai visto che io non mi faccio mancare niente,ho anche un'amico che unico e'andato ad un concerto con la moglie e le sue amiche,tra cui mia moglie.....bel invornito.


dopo vieni nel mio post..


----------

